# GIANT 42 inch cauldron for under $25



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I started here:xbones:








and finished here


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That's quite a transition! Nice!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ooooo.. I love the beach ball idea.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

whats the blue table there?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Not sure how you did this. Are we talking mache or did you just put the foam tube on the top of the ball to make the ring. It needs some explanation .


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

its mache, they areshoing you the foam, the foam cutter, the newspaper and glue for the mache.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Very cool! Wonderful technique


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice. I am thinking about doing somthing like this too, so it's nice to see that yours turned out so well.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, I can see it now. Very nice job and now would be the best time for looking for giant beach balls too. I have seen pool noodles on sale as well.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent usage of materials. Looks great!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

*Materials used: *

42 inch beach ball (got in at Target $6)(not included in the finished prop so I can use it again








News Paper (free)
Flour and water (hint: add a pinch of salt when you mix glue)
2 large swim noodles ($5 each at Kroger)
2 rolls of Black Duct Tape ($5 each at Lowes)
2 foam floral rings ($1 each at dollar tree)
Recycled:
Broken link from Halloween decorative chain
The wires and plastic brackets from inside of a box a prop came in.​


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll post a *HOW I DID IT* later today


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That turned out nicely. Pick up pool noodles at a Dollar Tree or Store, and it's even cheaper to make.

This certainly fills the bill for anyone looking for a way to make a large cauldron.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> That turned out nicely. Pick up pool noodles at a Dollar Tree or Store, and it's even cheaper to make.
> 
> This certainly fills the bill for anyone looking for a way to make a large cauldron.


your very correct but I wanted that really big rim for this one.
I did find a web page that had a 72 inch ball for around $8
Big enough to jump out of LOL


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

i believe that blue table is a foam cutter


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

SuperCreep31 said:


> i believe that blue table is a foam cutter


 It is. I got it at zHobby Lobby and it has come in handy
I used it to make a cut every half inch,
so it would be easier to bend the noodle
and gule the second ends together


----------

